# AnimeNEXT Furs?



## Remy (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone attend AnimeNEXT in (now Somerset, NJ)? I've been there the past two years ('08 '09) and have seen quite a few partial suiters, I wouldn't know if they're into the furry fandom or are just 'nekos'.

I'm planning on going in '10 on Friday and Saturday. as my own variation of Harley Quinn (complete with ears/tail) Yeah. She'll be KITTY!Harley.  Also have plans of bringing Remy to life...would would warrant use of a wig.

So if anyone else is planning to attend let me know, I'd be happy to catch up to say hello.


----------



## Remy (Sep 26, 2009)

2010 dates have been announced: June 18th-20th.

My cosplay plans have changed, I'm just going as Remy in a partial-esque suit.

Edit: Also, planning to attend all three days. Hooray!


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Oct 7, 2009)

I will be at AN 2010 this summer. I don;t know what I'm cosplaying as yet and I don't have a fursuit but we should meet up


----------



## Matt (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, nobody posted in this in forever, but I'm going.


----------



## SpartaDog (Apr 2, 2010)

I went in...I think '08, but I didn't have the money last year, and I have the same problem this year. I can only afford one con at the moment, and I figure since I've done that already, I'll sacrifice it once and go to FAU instead.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 2, 2010)

Ill probably be going to AnimeNEXT...but not as a furry.  Ill be going as either Schrodinger from Hellsing or as Austria from Hetallia!    ill be sure to sneak up behind you if i see ya though!


----------



## Matt (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I'm going as a blue spy.


----------

